# [LPF] The Curse of the Brown Auroch



## Grayn (Aug 28, 2013)

Adventurers are sent to check out happenings at the Brown Auroch Tavern.

Heroes:
Pirvinia von Lichenstein
Samad Salili
Lightfeather
Paskell

[sblock=XP]
Adventure start date: 8/28/13

Paskell=3556
Pirvinia von Lichenstein=3900
Samad Salil=3556
Lightfeather=3573
[/sblock]

[sblock=Treasure]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Final Awards]

[/sblock]

[sblock=Adventure Rules]


We will be using a modified Initiative Block system. The way it works is:

Initiative rolls:
Player 1 - 12
Player 2 - 8
Player 3 - 19
Player 4 - 7
Bad Guy - 10

The action flows with P1 and P3, then the bad guy and then P2 and P4. Once the groups are set, any players in the first group can play first and then any players in the second group can play after the bad guy. Just let me know if you have any questions.



Characters are eligible to level when they have accured enough encounter and time based XP, but that is delayed until the end of the current combat.
Please notify the GM is you will not be able to post at least once per 48 hrs. If the party is in the middle of combat and you don't post within 24 hrs when your turn starts, the GM reserves the right to move your character to keep the flow of the battle.
All players need to post a picture of your character (preferably a head shot) to be used as a token.
Please use sblocks for anything other then IC posts.

[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Aug 28, 2013)

[sblock=Judge's notes]A place holder for if I need to track anything on down the line that will affect the final payout.  
This is Grayn's first time in the GM chair for PbP here at LPF, so be gentle.  

Have fun.[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Aug 29, 2013)

The doors of the Inn fly open and a young woman rushes into the establishment, pushing through various patrons. Tears stream down her face as she stops at the bar.

*TRIXIE!!!*

She screams frantically with her face buried in her hands. Trixie drops her tray on a random table and dashes across the room. She throws her arms around the woman in a protective hug.

Grenish! What’s wrong? What happened?

He did it! He finally did it!

Grenish sobs as Grog quickly walks around the bar and places a large hand on the woman’s shoulder in an awkward attempt to calm her. He leans down and leads the women to a more private corner of the Inn, so the three can quietly discuss what has happened.  The woman relaxes some as she quietly tells Trixie and Grog her story.

A large, swollen mark can be seen developing on the woman’s cheek.

Grog straightens and grits his teeth in an obvious display of anger. He speaks with a booming voice.

*'ey!* Which one of yous wants ta 'elp teach sum' o'er-sized gorilla dat likes to hit girls ah les'on?


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*







Pirvinia approaches the trio with her wine goblet in hand, but a look of purposeful determination on her face.

Her  eyes are cold. Her tone is flat, but there are hints of anger  underneath, "I am fairly good at teaching lessons, and I  am more than happy do so on those that take pleasure on beating on  unwilling women."

"What is it that happened? I assume some brute did this and not an actual gorilla."

From the rafters of the tavern, a small bird chitters as it lands on Pirvinia's shoulder.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein
*Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi)
*AC:* 12 (16 w/Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)
*HP:* 20 *Current:* 20
*CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot
*
Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11
*AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16)
*HP:* 10 *Current:* 10
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5
*Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link
*Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]







*OOC:*


@Grayn,  can you please use quotation marks. I read & draft posts from the email notifications and if you are only using color to mark dialog, it doesn't actually show up for me. Thanks.


----------



## omnitricks (Aug 29, 2013)

The tengu was watching at the commotion. In a sense, it was exciting on a safe way for him but after a while he got bored of it especially when he couldn't hear the story that was being shared amongst the trio. Paskell was halfway through a mouthful of his dinner when the booming voice made him miss out on a few bites that caused him to swallow and nearly choke himself. A good thing that he didn't.

Bringing his plate with him Paskell took a look at the mark on the woman's cheek and commented "bah, those are the worst kind. I wouldn't mind teaching that thug a thing or two about how he should be treating a lady" not that the tengu is the best candidate to do so.
[sblock=OOC]Have to go somewhere and I'll be busy over the weekend so I'll finish the box thingy on Monday[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Aug 29, 2013)

As Pirvinia and Paskell approach, they hear a heated conversation between Trixie and Grog. 

"That worthless, good for notin', son of a worg, drunkin' half-orc..." Trixie pauses her tirade mid-sentence and looks up at Grog. "No offence, boss."

Grog makes a conciliatory shrug.  Grenish continues to sob uncontrollably, the mark on her face is beginning to turn a shade of purple and is contrasted by her pale complexion as the blood seems to be draining from her face. She looks as if she would fall to the ground if Trixie was not there for support.

"The gorilla were talkin' about is Flerg. Him and his wife owns the Brown Auroch Tavern across town. Grenish, my sister here, used to work there."

[sblock=OOC]You know, I completely forgot about the long weekend for some. We can take the intro slow over the weekend, let everyone get in-game, and talk to the trio before we head out.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 30, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia sips her wine, absorbing the expressions and words said.

In  her minds the issue looks to be a matter for the white cloaks if there  are laws broken. But the it sounds more like Grog and Trixie are looking  for some vigilante justice.  She frowns at the idea. For all she knows,  Grenish was asking to be punished for doing something in appropriate.

The sorceress wants to more of the story before she gets involved.

"So her employer punched her? What was the reason?"

"Why did the wife not stop it beforehand? Or is the gorilla married to a shrewish troglodyte or something?"

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein
*Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi)
*AC:* 12 (16 w/Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)
*HP:* 20 *Current:* 20
*CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot
*
Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11
*AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16)
*HP:* 10 *Current:* 10
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5
*Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link
*Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Aug 30, 2013)

Grenish slightly lifts her head off of Trixie's shoulder and looks at Privinia with blood shot eyes.

"Du..du..don't..wa.. tro..ble.." She says in between sobs and drops back into Trixie's arms. Trixie's eyes flash.

"You want a reason to punch a girl? Grenish is just a simple barmaid tryin' to make a livin'. She ain't like you adventurers. And how would I know what his wife ws doin' or is like? All I know is Flerg is a huge half-orc."

Trixie spits her words in anger. Grog nods his approval.

"'e be a biggun. Bigger den me."

"He was some sort of brawler, back in t'e day. Makin' money off o' hittin' people."


----------



## Grayn (Aug 30, 2013)

Trixie sees Samad approach and gives him a nod of appreciation. 

"Flerg was known to be a major thug before he settled down. Beat lots o' people wit' 'is bare hands. The locals were scared of 'em. If you could haul 'em in, since the cowards won't touch de' lout, then maybe de' would lock 'em up for awhile. But, 'ur probably goin' to need a enough muscle of 'ur own to take 'im down."

"Roughin' 'im up a lil' pro'ly gud idea, too." Grog interrupts.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Aug 31, 2013)

Samad bowed at Trixie's comment, "As-salamu alaykum. I am Samad Salil, servant and sword of great Bashu, and it would be pleasurable to bring down a tyrant such as this. Just as well, this one Paskell and I have worked together before, recently. I can vouch for his skill and mine."


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 31, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia frowns as the questions are evaded and everyone appears to think that is it okay to assault someone based on hearsay and general dislike.

"Just because you don't like him and he is known to violence is not reason enough for us strangers to get involved when we have to explain ourselves to the authorities after we start a tavern brawl. The White Cloaks are going to stick us in a cell right along beside him. Particularly if I have to get really nasty when dealing with him. I am not the sort of person to play fair."

"Defending the weak when you see the being downtrodden is one thing, but if he hit Grenish because she was incompetent and then insulting about it when he tried to correct her, that is something else. Who knows what Flerg will say to explain himself."

"So again, why did the brute hit her? There must be a reason. Or is he just crazy and hits everyone all of the time?"

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein
*Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi)
*AC:* 12 (16 w/Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)
*HP:* 20 *Current:* 20
*CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot
*
Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11
*AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16)
*HP:* 10 *Current:* 10
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5
*Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link
*Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Aug 31, 2013)

Grenish makes an attempt to compose herself, carefully wiping tears away while staying away from the obvious injury. Trixie stays defensive, but relaxes a little.

"I...I...don't want anyone to get into any trouble on my account. He's been drinkin' again...a lot. I went for a bottle he was drinkin' from, for an order, you know? A..A..And he back handed me."

"Ever since his daughter disappeared, he's been back on the bottle." Trixie adds.

"An..An..and the odd things that's been happenin' at the tavern haven't helped. He's never sober no more...I'm worried for Elisha. That's Flerg's wife."  Grenish stammers and tears begin to form in her eyes, as Trixie nods in sympathy.

"You don't need to do notin' that would get you thrown in with 'im. Just 'old um so he don't hurt no one else until we convince the cowards that call themselves the authority in dis town to do der job."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia finishes her wine, now that she understands the situation. She sets the goblet on a nearby table for another barmaid to take back to the kitchen to be washed.

"I see, just a drunkard that needs to be tossed in the dungeon until he learns to behave. Very well, I shall help deal with him."

"My name is Pirvinia von Lichenstein, of the von Lichenstein Undead Hunters. Except I decided to broaden my horizons and depart from family traditions," she introduces herself.

She continues as she address Samad and the quiet tengu, "If Flerg is so big, then I could make a stop at a shop to look into some spell scrolls to make him smaller. However, I already have a spell that can make one or more of you the size of an ogre.  Then we can see who has the bigger... well, you know."

In truth, Pirvinia is not that familiar with human male genitalia to really know how it compares to typical half-orcs or tengus.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein
*Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi)
*AC:* 12 (16 w/Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)
*HP:* 20 *Current:* 20
*CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot
*
Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11
*AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16)
*HP:* 10 *Current:* 10
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5
*Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link
*Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Sep 1, 2013)

"Undead Hunters?" Grenish's ears perk up at Pirvinia's introduction.

"Shush, now! We don't need to be bringing up such nonsense right now." Trixie says under her breath as she squares Grenish's shoulders, so she can stare into her eyes to direct her attention.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 2, 2013)

The joke flew over the elf's head. The slayer had a good point, and one thing stuck out from Trixie's addendum.

"You have said that his daughter disappeared? When did that happen?"

[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Sep 2, 2013)

"Ay, she disappeared about a year ago, almost to the date."

"Both Flerg and Elisha were never the same after the girl's death." Grenish states as tears return to her cheeks.

"You don't know that, Grenish! No bodys ever been found!" Trixie retorts sharply.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Sep 2, 2013)

Minutes earlier a woman had entered and quietly walked to a quiet corner to sip at a goblet of wine alone. Though unimposing and aloof, she’s every bit as exotic as the oddly-dressed elf, Samad; a young Goti plainswoman in leathers and feathers.

She was content to remain apart from the drama until the conversation dropped literally right next to her. She tried not to listen – after all it wasn’t her business to interfere in the personal affairs of some drunkard and his employees. But at last the conversation has taken an interesting turn.



She moves closer to the small group now. “Excuse me. I am not interrupting. I hear you and think this is maybe something I can help with after all.” Her accent is strangely undefined and her wording inexact. “To see a violent man to fight is not worthwhile, but to give a man peace by returning his missing child is an honorable task. I would seek to find this child if she lives.”


----------



## Grayn (Sep 3, 2013)

Trixie cocks an eye at the ranger.

"You can look all you want, the entire west sides been through the sewers and surroundin' bogs not findin' nuthin' of that girl. If you really wanna help, just hold Flerg till we get there with the locals."

        *GM:*  Okay, now that we have everyone in the game and we're at the end of the long weekend, please give me a Diplomacy roll along with any of your questions to the NPCs and we will get this rolling proper.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 3, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia glances sidelong at the newcomer and shakes her head,  "There are so many ways one can be killed without leaving a  body behind. If there is a quest to be had in searching for the drunk  woman beater's daughter, you are not talking to the right person anyway.  You should ask the mother, after we have seen to her husband being  turned over to the White Cloaks." The sorceress doesn't see that  potential conversation going very well at all, unless Elisha is  actually in favor of seeing her husband thrown into the dungeon for his  own good.

After Samad ignored her earlier, she asks instead,  "Since the half-orc brute is supposed to be bigger and  tougher than Grog, how are you two planning to subdue him?"

"I am  certainly not going to be grappling with him, one swipe of a meaty  backhand is likely to send me flying across the room. I do not intend to  get any closer than necessarily to hit him with a spell or  two."

Mazi, the thrush on her shoulder, chirps in agreement.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein
*Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi)
*AC:* 12 (16 w/Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)
*HP:* 20 *Current:* 20
*CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot
*
Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11
*AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16)
*HP:* 10 *Current:* 10
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5
*Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link
*Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 5, 2013)

Samad thought for a moment, "Tales of my youth told of clever Bashu putting the beast Sabok to sleep to rescue the soul of a hero who had been consumed and prayed for salvation. Perhaps we, too, could put this one to sleep until such time as the authorities arrived?" 
He glanced back at Pirvinia, "It is known that some who work with magic can do this, are you able?"
[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure what we're using for dice rolls, so I used Invisible Castle
Diplomacy (1d20+8=15)[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 6, 2013)

Pirvinia shakes her head in reply to Samad's question, "Casting the spell of slumber, this I cannot do normally."

"Though,  I do have a spell that is capable of stunning, blinding or even  knocking out the weak-willed. But it requires me to get fairly close to  deliver it. I can coat the ground or a weapon with slippery grease, if  that helps."

"I also have a few wands, one that allows me to cast  a few illusionary images that might prove to be very useful,"  she says with a playful smirk.

"What sort of abilities do have, Samad?"

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein
*Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi)
*AC:* 12 (16 w/Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)
*HP:* 20 *Current:* 20
*CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot
*
Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11
*AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16)
*HP:* 10 *Current:* 10
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5
*Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link
*Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]







*OOC:*


Since  you all played together in a previous adventure, what sort of posting  frequency are we going to have? Typically I am posting 3-6 times per  week


----------



## Grayn (Sep 6, 2013)

*GM:*  I can keep up with whatever you guys post, but I would rather respond to a group of posts vice each single post. I've been holding off this week to let everyone get a say in, but you as a group don't necessarily have to say anything. You have enough knowledge of the town to find the tavern on your own, if you so choose. 

There's nothing saying you have to give me a diplomacy roll or talk to the NPCs any further, either. But, just a heads up into my GM-ing style, I don't usually present the whole story and just point you in the direction...you may have to work for it a bit.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 6, 2013)

The nomad thought for a moment more, scratching his head and flexing his fingers. "Hmm. I have never truly tested the extent of mine own magic, having rarely needed it before when mine own sword could do as well. I have healed wounds with a touch, and bought success from the hands of failure. I am of certainty that fair Bashu will reveal to me what else, if any, I may do in time. However, I had learned from my elders how to weave spells from written scrolls and channel it through wands. I had just come from that magic bazaar, perhaps we could find what we were looking for there?"

[sblock=OOC]I can usually post about 2-3 times a week, though it's usually dependent on when the DM posts.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Sep 6, 2013)

Paskell was busy finishing up his meal, actually absorbing what he just learned if someone questioned him. Sounds pretty straightforward though despite the discussion. "So we just need to knock some sense into this Flerg's head?" and maybe some other stuff for good measure. "Its already a year for the girl so I'm don't think there is any reason to waste our time on it." As far as Paskell was concerned, she was probably dead and gone already. Or maybe she just ran away from her woman hitting father.

As for how they were going to hold Flerg, the tengu just shrugged saying "better to just beat him back. He'd learn his lesson too" which was actually what they were being asked to do. But to be on the safe side, "any idea how good a brawler he was back in the day?"

[sblock=OOC]diplomacy roll: 1d20+8=24, 1d20+8=22
I assume this is to gather information? Then I get to roll twice and get the results from both 

Anyway I can post daily just I've been recovering from my trip and I have to prepare for something else this month so it might be lesser/slower.[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Sep 7, 2013)

Trixie turns to the group.

"Oh, he was good. Real good. But, all back street fights, you know what I mean? The local bosses like to use him to keep people in line. He had a reputation. But, he's been mostly settled when his daughter Misha was born. Bought the tavern with Elisha and settled down. Him, his family and those two big dogs of his."

She walks back to the bar to get Grenish a glass of water and wet towel for her face.  Grenish looks up and smiles weakly, especially at Paskell, somewhat amused by his plumage. She leans in and speaks to the party in a whisper before Trixie returns.

"There's more goin' on in that tavern, I know there is. Somethin' just ain't right. Noises after closin' time, bottles flyin' cross the room. Not just fallin' off shelves, but _flyin_'!"

She stops talking abruptly as Trixie returns with the water and towel. Trixie gives her sister a sideways glance and turns her attention to the party.

"Elisha was a mess after the disappearance of Misha. She went to a real dark place, not sure if she ever returned. She just walk around like the soul was just ripped from her. She often said she felt drained, like she was hollow inside. But, you know, that family was never that solid. Flerg may have felt settled in the tavern, but Elisha said things got worse after they bought it."

Trixie looks around the Inn and surveys the waiting customers.

"I gots to help these people. Grenish, you sit here and wait. Once I get things together here, I will head out to talk with the locals."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia glances over at the tengu and asks, "Are you good at delivering the beat down? Flerg sounds tough if Grog is giving him respect. And if the tavern is haunted, then he is probably driven half mad. The more I am learning, I think Flerg's wife is half to blame for this as well."

"I am sorry, Samad. But any sleep spell on a scroll will be less effective than my own incompaciting magic. If the half-orc is a tough as they say, I do not trust a slumber spell to be strong enough to bring him down."
[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein
*Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi)
*AC:* 12 (16 w/Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)
*HP:* 20 *Current:* 20
*CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot
*
Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11
*AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16)
*HP:* 10 *Current:* 10
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5
*Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link
*Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Sep 8, 2013)

Lightfeather looks deeply uncomfortable with all this talk about arcane magic and unnatural spirits. She was also disappointed that these people were willing to brush aside the girl's disappearance. With such strange circumstances and magic involved, not to mention whatever other mysterious affairs are happening, she wasn't ready to surrender on the point.

For the moment she simply listened along to get an idea of the real danger, which was likely more compelling than a thuggish half-orc.


----------



## Grayn (Sep 8, 2013)

Grenish sits and watches Trixie return to her duties at the bar. When she is satisfied that Trixie is sufficiently involved with patrons, she turns to the group and suddenly leans in with wide eyes and a matching grin.

"Yous think the place is haunted? I knew it!" She says with an excited slap on her knee. "Trixie don't like me talkin' 'bout it none, seein' I ain't seen nothin' and she thinks people will start callin' me crazy, but I knew there was somethin' goin' on there! I don't know if Elisha has any hand in it, she's always been nice enough, considerin' what shes been through. Flerg's got enough hidin' in his closets to cause all sorts of mischief and ghost comin' back wouldn' be out of the question, I suppose."


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia glances sidelong at Trixie going about her business. The sudden  change in Grenish's attitude is arousing her suspicions and she is glad  that she did not decide to just run off on a mission of vengeance to  accost the half-orc. While the brute sounds like a real bastard, there  appears to be more going on at that tavern than a barmaid getting  swatted too hard by her boss.

Keeping her voice low, she turns  back to Grenish, "I come from a family of undead hunters,  so I know things like apparitions, ghosts, and shadows do exist and can  be quite dangerous. If the tavern has..."

"I occurs to me. If the  daughter's spirit has not found peace, perhaps she is actually haunting  the tavern. Hmmm, in addition to dealing with the thug of an owner,  maybe we should be prepared for the incorporeal."

"How are the rest of you equipped for dealing with undead? Are any of you by chance an exorcist or priest?" She asks Samad, Lightfeather, and Paskal.

"On  the way, we might need to visit the temple shops and acquire several  flasks of holy water just in case."

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein
*Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi)
*AC:* 12 (16 w/Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)
*HP:* 20 *Current:* 20
*CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance)
*Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot
*
Weapon in Hand:* None

*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi
*Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11
*AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16)
*HP:* 10 *Current:* 10
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5
*Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link
*Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Sep 9, 2013)

"Could be" Paskell said in reply to his capabilities of delivering the beatdown, "at least better than Samad here." To the tengu Samad was only good with magic, not too reliable but "prepare those sleep spells anyway. They could be useful against the dogs" before thinking about what else to expect.

But ghosts? Not really what Paskell was expecting or intending to face. "I see a ghost, I'm off. I'm only in to teach a little lesson, thats all."


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Sep 10, 2013)

"I feel the same as this bird-man. Spirits are good, but undead are unnatural," the Goti woman says. It may not make sense on its own, but she's earnest.


----------



## Grayn (Sep 10, 2013)

Grenish crinkles her nose up at Paskell, somewhat dismayed about his outwardly expression of fear. She turns back to Pirvinia and smiles.

"So, you really think its ghosts? Ha! That know-it-all Shelly, workin' at the tailors, thinkin' she's better then all of us is going to get an ear full, when she finds out that I's right al'long!"

Trixie walks back to the group and Grenish abruptly sits back on her seat, putting her head down to obviously hide her smile.

"I'm just about done here. Grog said he can handle the rest. I'll head to the locals with my sister and get them movin'. You can find the Brown Auroch, can't ya? It's right next to the west gate. Just go through the town square and past all those magic shops. You can't miss it!"

With that, she grabs Grenish's hand and pulls her towards the door. Grenish looks back at the group and mouths the word "G-H-O-S-T-S", smiling broadly and gives them a thumbs up before exiting the establishment.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 10, 2013)

He bowed to the two women as they left, before turning back to the slayer. "Devout I am, but a priest I am not. Still, I am not afraid of the dead, if it is the case and not some other act of sorcery. I will stand my ground. As for teaching a lesson, I was taught to be lethal with my form. I am unsure how else I may fight without doing lasting harm, or death." 
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +1 Reflex: +6 Will: +3
Perception: +7, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 11, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





After Trixie and Grenish depart, Pirvinia looks over at the other woman and the tengu with an arched eyebrow.

"So if the tavern is being plagued by evil undead, neither of you are not going to help? But being a vigilante is perfectly okay and you want to beat up the potentially possessed tavern owner without even hearing his side of the story. Good to know," she finishes wryly. 

Truthfully, she had hoped to leave the undead hunting days behind her, letting Livia carry that family torch while Pirvinia did something else.  The sorceress made ready to depart and replies to Samad, "Well, we still should probably acquire some holy water just in case. We can always sell it back if we don't use it. As Trixie said, there are shops along the way."

  "Speaking of the way, I am not from Venza. Do any of you know where to go?" She asks all three.  

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 12 (16 w/Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10) *
HP:* 20 *Current:* 20 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* None  *
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock] 







*OOC:*


Pirvinia doesn't have any ranks in Knowledge Local


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Sep 11, 2013)

Lightfeather looks amused by the thought that she's any more familiar with the city than Pirvinia, and almost smirks at Samad as well. She turns to Paskell with a mildly curious look.


----------



## omnitricks (Sep 11, 2013)

Paskell shrugs as the comments about ghosts and such. "I wasn't asked to do nothing about ghosts. Maybe if I get paid..." by either the taverns, that would be an interesting thought "but as you guessed, I'm not equipped to deal with ghosts and am not going to have anything out of my pocket to do so" compared to teaching a lesson which he already has his own weapons for. 

"But if you really want to go I might know the way?" the tengu said before trying to figure out the correct route to take.

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge (local): 1d20+5=6
HAHAHAHA! A 1 hahaha...[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Sep 12, 2013)

Paskell opens a door and starts to head out of the Inn, only to find he walked into a broom closet. Luckily, he's able to follow the other members of the party, which find their way to the town the square and the west gate without much trouble.

        *GM:*  If you wish to buy any thing, you will be passing shops that will be able to service your needs.     

You find the Brown Auroch tavern just as the sun begins to dip under the horizon, casting long, dark shadows down the street. The tavern resembles most taverns you have seen in the past. Its a little more run-down then the Dunn Wright Inn. As you walk into the establishment, the doors creak in protest and close behind you.

There are about ten patrons sitting around the Inn at different tables. A thin hafling is picking up empty cups and plates. No one acknowledges your entrance into the tavern. In fact, the tavern is oddly quiet with only the occasional clink of glassware as the patrons finish their meals and drinks in silence.  The tension in the air seems palpable.

A set of stairs heading to a second floor is to the right. The long bar runs the back of the tavern. A human woman behind the bar is busily wiping the bar with a cloth. A very large half-orc sits slouched on a stool behind the bar. He stares motionless at the bottle in his hand.

[sblock=Tavern][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia lets the matter lie, the tengu making a point about not being hired to even care about ghosts in the tavern. Unless the place is a warren of them, then there would likely be time to leave for a supply run after negotiating an agreement to rid the place of them.  She doesn't bother stopping at the shops along the way either.

Entering the subdued drinking establishment, she looks around with a neutralexpression. She has no intention of starting a brawl by herself, but is interested in hearing what happened earlier.  She crosses the tavern to the bar and addresses the woman behind the counter in a pleasant, polite tone.

"Hello, is the kitchen open? What do you have tapped for the evening?" 

While she waits, she looks at the person sitting at the bar with a polite smile, "Good evening, it appears to be a quiet night."

[sblock=Crunch]Move to H7[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 12 (16 w/Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10) *
HP:* 20 *Current:* 20 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* None  *
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Sep 12, 2013)

"Kitchen is closed for the night. We got local ale in the casks and plenty of spirits in the bottles."

The woman says to Pirvinia, as she gestures to the shelves behind her full of bottles presumably of alcohol.

The person sitting at the bar looks Privinia over quickly, then gets up and moves to a table without speaking to her.


----------



## Grayn (Sep 13, 2013)

*GM:*  Guys, I'm out of town for the weekend. Please post your actions and I will respond to everyone on Sunday (Monday at the latest).


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 15, 2013)

Samad followed Pirvinia into the tavern, though it felt off. This place was far different from the Dunn Wright Inn, whereas that place was always full of life, here it was quiet and still, like the desert at night, the Moon-Panther silently stalking above. He glanced about, making mental notes of what was where. These people didn't seem like threats, though, truly, it was hard to tell.
[sblock=OOC]Samad'll take 10 on a Perception check, which should give him an 18[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Sep 16, 2013)

*GM:*  I'm back from my trip, so last call for actions. I'll be responding and we'll be moving forward tomorrow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 16, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia replies with joke, "Ghosts in a bottle? No thank you." There was a twinkle in her eye to match her playful smile. 

No expecting a reply about ghosts, she continues with a more conversational tone, "Some house wine would be nice. Is this all you have for entertainment? Sullen patrons drowning sorrows in their ale? Not a bard or anything? Or is it just a slow night?" 

[sblock=Crunch]Perception & Sense Motive (1d20+6=9,  1d20+3=18)[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 12 (16 w/Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10) *
HP:* 20 *Current:* 20 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* None  *
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Sep 16, 2013)

Paskell took a quick look around the tavern in case anything was off other than the fact that it seems lacking life for a local watering hole. After thinking that the party was trying to avoid the issue, the tengu took a seat at the bar as well and asked sarcastically "nothing takes the life out of the party when someone can't keep his hands off the ladies. Even if he's already married don't you think?" while making lewd gestures with his hands in front of the half orc in question.
[sblock=OOC]Sorry been busy relocating, I'll just do this real quick
Perception: 1d20+7=24
Perform (comedy): 1d20+7=22
Yay I finally get to use comedy![/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Sep 17, 2013)

The crowd in the tavern rustle at the arrival of the group. A few patrons get up and leave. The half-orc behind the bar sits nearly motionless, only occasionally swirling the contents of the bottle he is holding and staring at the moving liquid. The woman walks over to Paskell with an amused look on her face. She places a couple of glasses in front of the group. Pouring a glass of red wine for Pirvinia, she looks up.

"Just a quiet night, miss."

[sblock=Samad's Perception]You see the room as described. The half-orc appears to be very drunk and sweaty. He has deep scars on his knuckles, but is unarmed.[/sblock]

[sblock=Pirivinia's Sense Motive & Perception]You feel the barmaid wants to believe that what she is telling you is the truth. You see what has been already described around the tavern.[/sblock]

[sblock=Paskell's Perception]You see the room as described. The half-orc appears to be very drunk and sweaty. He has deep scars on his knuckles, but is unarmed. The half-orc seems to have tears running down his face.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 17, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia glances at the half-orc and his melancholy disposition. He  doesn't look like a rampaging woman beater at the moment. She suspects  that Grenish failed to impress upon her sister that she tried to stop  the half-orc from getting drunk and he backhanded her for it when she  failed to listen. Even if the advice was for Flerg's own good.

Still  trying to make pleasant conversation until the men decide they are  going to go confront the half-orc, she says to the woman,  "Is it always like this, then? It feels like a wake, and  not the celebratory kind the dwarves are known for."

"This place is dead, if you pardon my saying so."

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy: Gather Information (1d20+7=17)

I  am flying out of town tomorrow, posting will be sporadic until I am  settled back at work 25-26 Sep. I expect to have Internet access, but  time to properly post IC might be another matter.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 12 (16 w/Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10) *
HP:* 20 *Current:* 20 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* None  *
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Sep 17, 2013)

Lightfeather follows Pirvinia and let's the more outgoing woman do the talking. She crinkles her nose at the reek of the place (and its patrons) and tries not to attract any attention. She takes a spot with a clear line of sight to the exit and the half-orc, but remains a distance from everyone - keeping plenty of room for bow use if necessary.


----------



## omnitricks (Sep 18, 2013)

Paskell wasn't too happy with the lack of reaction from the half orc. In fact he was more surprised that it was the woman who reacted. With the half orc occupied with his drink he decided that the woman was more suspicious and took to studying her while the undead hunter makes conversation.
[sblock=OOC]Sense motive: 1d20+5=12[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Sep 18, 2013)

*GM:*  If you haven't already given a position with coordinates, please provide one. I'll update the map, before we move on.     

The woman bristles a bit at Pirvinia's comments and then smiles politely.

"You caught us on a...off night. If the tavern is not of your liking, there are others you can find close by. I'm sure they'll have entertainment of your liking."

[sblock=Paskell]You feel like she believes what she is telling you, albeit she's a little on edge.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 19, 2013)

Nothing seemed too out of place here. Samad sat at the bar next to Pirvinia, attempting as best he could to seat himself between her and the orc, as was agreed. Still, a hint of doubt gnawed at him. The elf leaned over and whispered, "Are we sure that this is him? He seems more troubled than cruel."
[sblock=OOC]Moves to G7[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Sep 19, 2013)

Paskell allows the dialogue continue by itself and tries to see if he can make out the source of the woman's worries.
[sblock=OOC]Should be at F7 then since at the counter near the half orc

Perception: 1d20+7=20[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 20, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia takes in the half-orc's appearance and nods slightly at the question.

"It would appear to likely be him given the description. Though I suspect the tale from his side to be different that what we hear from Trixie.

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy: Gather Information (1d20+7=17)

I  am flying out of town tomorrow, posting will be sporadic until I am  settled back at work 25-26 Sep. I expect to have Internet access, but  time to properly post IC might be another matter.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 12 (16 w/Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10) *
HP:* 20 *Current:* 20 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* None  *
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Sep 20, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Have a good trip perrinmiller! Post when ever you can, but I'm going to move on. [MENTION=6708444]Gordon[/MENTION] Heap, I'm going to have to place you where I think you want to be, if you don't send a coordinate update.[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Sep 22, 2013)

As the group talks to the barmaid, a small, thin elf enters the tavern and quickly approaches the bar. He steps in between Paskell and Samad to place a folded parchment on the bar top. The elf then turns and runs out of the establishment before anyone can engage him. On the folded parchment, an odd seal is seen in purple wax.

[sblock=Wax Seal][/sblock]

Flerg shifts uncomfortably and then wobbly stands to walk over to the bar. He places to hands on either side of the parchment to steady himself while he stares at the missive. He looks up at the group with a plea for help and furrows his brow, then his face twists in concentration as he musters the courage to pick up the letter.

With shaking hands, he breaks the seal and opens the parchment, leaving it on the bar top. Odd and foreign characters are crudely scrawled over the parchment. As you observe the writing, the characters begin to swirl and ribbons of purple smoke shoot from the parchment!

[sblock][/sblock]

Multiple unnatural ribbons swirl violently around the tavern, knocking over chairs and dishes. The patrons begin screaming and running in all directions. The entrance door and windows all slam shut before anyone can run for safety. Most of the ribbons fly up the stairs and doors can be heard closing, followed by scuffles and desperate screaming from the rooms above.

Two of the ribbons stay on the tavern floor and begin to circle every quicker to form a dark disk that resembles some sort of magical portal. Out of this portal two pairs of large, decaying paws reach out and lift huge decrepit dog-like  creatures from the unknown.

One of the patrons run for the door, only to be immediately mauled by the two beasts, leaving his body ripped to bloody shreds on the floor. 

[sblock][/sblock]

*ROLL FOR INITIATIVE! *

[sblock=Map][/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Sep 24, 2013)

Lightfeather watches with mounting perplexity as the smoke flies about the place of its own accord. She gasps in horror when the beasts appear, but once they tear into an innocent man her reflexes take over and she instantly lets fly with an arrow, hoping the hellish monsters can be killed ...

[sblock=Init]1d20+4=8[/sblock]

[sblock=Attack]D'oh! Forget it. Nat 1.[/sblock]

[sblock=Grayn] Hey what did you use to make that map? It's freakin' awesome! [/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Sep 24, 2013)

Gorgon Heap said:


> [sblock=Grayn] Hey what did you use to make that map? It's freakin' awesome! [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Thanks! I made it in Roll20 and then copied/paste with some cropping in excel for the coordinates.[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Sep 24, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Initiative: 1d20+4=12[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 24, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Initiative: 1d20+5=10[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 24, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia turns around to see the strange creatures, wondering if she recognizes them.

"Huh, don't you fella miss we stopped for holy water before we got here?"

[sblock=Crunch]Knowledge The Planes (1d20+4=22)
Initiative (Pirvinia & Mazi) (1d20+8=12,  1d20+2=5) 
In the future, you can always roll Initiative for me. Asking for it always holds up the game otherwise since most people do not even include IC content.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 12 (16 w/Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10) *
HP:* 20 *Current:* 20 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* None  *
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Sep 25, 2013)

The two beasts look around the room with jaws dripping of gore and blood. Their sickly, dead gaze fall on the closest person which happens to be Privinia. They advance on her with jaws gnashing. Both sets of foul teeth find their mark, seriously injuring the sorceress and dragging her to the floor.

        *GM:*  All Players are up!     

[sblock=Combat]

Beasts move to H6 and I6.

#1 Attack: 1d20+7=13 
#1 Damage: 1d6+4=7
#1 Trip: 1d20+6=25


#2 Attack: 1d20+7=19 
#2 Damage: 1d6+4=6
#2 Trip: 1d20+6=24

Save: 1d20+3=14
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]I typically like to let everyone roll for initiative, at least for the first battle. It sets the pace and gets everyone's attention.[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Initiative Order:
Beasts
Privinia/Mazi - 7/20 - AC 12 - Condition: Prone
Paskell - 20/20 - AC 19
Samad - 23/23 - AC 17
Lightfeather - 30/30 - AC 17 [/sblock]

[sblock=Knowledge]Privinia doesn't recognize any planes these creatures are from, before being attacked. A Knowledge(Religion) check will be needed to know more of their background.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  If you would like to play along in the Roll20 map and save me a lot of time of remaking maps every round, here is the link: https://app.roll20.net/join/187396/oeu0NA Once you join the campaign, I will give you access to move your token.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 25, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia tries to cover herself from further mauling and screams,  "Help! Get these undead creatures off of me!"

[sblock=OOC]Pirvinia is delaying.
Re:  Initiative. I guess you can ignore my advice, since I only have been DMing PbP for 4 years and running around 10 games at once. I probably don't know anything. 
Roll20 is  not so PbP friendly, I recommend try figuring out Ditzie instead if you want to save time. Then you  only need to post the link every time. It is what I have been going to  here in LPF lately.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 12 (16 w/Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10) *
HP:* 20 *Current:* 7 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* None  *
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Sep 26, 2013)

After seeing the horrors that have suddenly appeared in the tavern, the tengu took a little too long to recover which caused the witch hunter to be struck and ran in to try and help her out.
[sblock=OOC]Paskell moves to H7 in a circle so that he does not provoke an AoO and then attacks the monster he is flanking with Pirvinia.
Fighting defensively (AC 21): 1d20+3=20
damage (including sneak attack): 1d8=6, 2d6=10
Also like perinmiller, I'd prefer the dm rolls for the initiatives. It can potentially save a day or two overall and I don't really like wasting time waiting/making a post just for a die roll.[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Sep 26, 2013)

The wolf howls in pain reacting to Paskell's vicious attack.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Sep 26, 2013)

Samad was taken aback. This was certainly not what he had been expecting, and now a man was dead, an ally in danger. There'd be no mercy for the beasts. He took a deep breath as Paskell moved to flank. To his eyes, the room grew dark as he focused on his enemy; his stance changed and he drew his blade, down, up, and across the flesh of his foe.
[sblock=OOC]I'm perfectly fine with the DM rolling my initiative for me
Samad spends his move action to activate his Battle Dance (Inspire Courage)
Attacking H6: 1d20+8=24
Damage: 1d6+4=9
And I forgot the flanking bonus...[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Inspire Courage (+1)
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
-
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (1/11 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Sep 26, 2013)

Samad's blade strikes true and sends the beast to the floor.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 27, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia still cannot risk standing and does her best to simply protect  herself. The tengu and the swordsman were quick to remove one of the  hellish creatures, but finds it unlikely that woman who claimed she  would run from undead will be able to get rid of the other one.

Pinned  against the bar, she has nowhere she can roll to escape and finds  herself wishing she had been faster in reacting and gotten out of the  way. She draws out one of her wands from the bandolier.

[sblock=Crunch]Drawing Weapon (Magic Missile Wand)
Total Defense (AC16 now, but still prone)[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 12 (16 w/Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10) *+4 Total Defense, Prone**
HP:* 20 *Current:* 7 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand MM  *
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 6/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Sep 27, 2013)

[MENTION=6704731]Gorgon Heap[/MENTION]
        *GM:*  Just waiting on Lightfeather's move.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Sep 28, 2013)

Lightfeather remains at her safe distance but draws and fires at another (dead?) animal.

[sblock=Attack]1d20+10=24
Damage   1d8+2=10
[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Sep 28, 2013)

Lightfeather's arrow lands with a sickly thud into the side of the beast. It growls deeply at the arrow sticking from it's side while sliding to its right and then returns its attention back to Privinia.

Desperately flailing her arms, Privinia is able to just barely fight off the second attack from this gruesome beast.

[sblock=Combat]
#2 Attack=1d20+7=11
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Initiative Order:
Beasts
12 Privinia/Mazi - 7/20 - AC 12 - Condition: Prone
12 Paskell - 20/20 - AC 19
10 Samad - 23/23 - AC 17
8 Lightfeather - 30/30 - AC 17[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]

[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Sep 29, 2013)

With only one more of those creatures remaining, Paskell takes a quick move to the side and strikes the monster as hard as he could looking to finish it off as quickly as the other one.
[sblock=OOC]If I'm not mistaken, Pirvinia delayed action earlier sooooooo, my turn!
5ft step to I7 to give Samad flanking
Full attack: 1d20+8, 1d20+3=[11, 8], [14, 3]
damage: 1d8, 1d3, 2d6=[5], [1], [3, 2]
opps level 3 so I get 2d6 sneak. Thats another 2d6 for the sword and beak.
etra sneak: 2d6=6[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Sep 29, 2013)

Elisha screams as the last beast falls to the ground from Paskell's attack. She runs to Flerg's side, who is now sitting on the floor below the rack of bottles. She quickly grabs a bottle and pours a drink, offering it to her husband.

Noises can be heard from the upstairs. Scraping and dragging, moans and high pitched chatter, unnatural and guttural emanations make their way down from the floor boards.

"Please! Go help those people! All the rooms were full of travelers. What's happening?" Elisha pleads to the four adventures.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 30, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia picks herself off the tavern floor, wincing from the mauling she received.

With  a wry groan, she mutters, "Yes, those creatures have some  vicious bites and really hurt someone. I will rush on up  there."

As much as she wants to help rid the tavern of  undead, she has already been badly wounded and has no desire to rush up  the stairs in her current state. She immediately casts a spell (Mage  Armor) that adds an invisible layer of magical armor to protect her.

Dusting  off her clothes from being on the floor, she asks, "Thank  you all for saving me. Any of you happen to be capable of  healing?"

[sblock=Crunch]Cast Mage Armor, stand up[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 16 (12 w/out Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* 7 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand MM  *
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 1, 2013)

With both beasts dead, Samad shook off the trance, before taking stock of the situation and answering, "Aye, I can." 
He produced a wand from where it lay tucked in his silks, held it aloft and murmured a few words. It lit up brilliantly as he pressed it against the wound, which was soon reduced to a mere scratch. He placed it back into his robe and turned to Paskell, "That was well fought, but our work is yet done."
He stepped towards the stairs and beckoned, "Come on, lives are at stake."
[sblock=OOC]Ending his Battle Dance and healing Pirvinia with his wand of CLW
 Attempt 1: 1d8+3=6
Attempt 2: 1d8+3=10
Er, wait, Wands don't adjust to caster level, so it should be 4 and 8 HP healed respectively. Whoops.

Anyway, Samad'll take the lead when we go upstairs, unless Paskell wants to.[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
Wand (17 charges left)
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (1/11 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 1, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*





Pirvinia smiles at Samad and lays a hand on his arm as he pulls out the wand of healing, "I have my own wand, please use it instead. I cannot use it myself, but it is only right that you not expend charges on your wand."

She pulls out her wand and lends it to Samad. The wand's effects are enough to restore most of her health, leaving only a scratch from the mauling behind. It is good enough for her. She puts away her wand, leaving only the Magic Missile wand in her hand.

She gestures towards the stairs and says, "I will follow you and Paskell. Let us go!"

[sblock=OOC]Since I have my own CLW wand the charges can come from mine instead of yours, Commander_Fallout. Pirvinia just cannot use her wand herself.

She will follow behind both Paskell and Samad. 
[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 16 (12 w/out Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* 19 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand MM  *
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Oct 1, 2013)

With no more dangers present and screams still ringing from the second floor, Lightfeather follows as well.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 2, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Going up the stairs, Pirvinia glances at Paskell and Lightfeather, neither have said much of anything at all since she met them.

She asks ruefully, "Are you two always so anti-social?"

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 16 (12 w/out Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* 19 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand MM  *
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 2, 2013)

As the party makes their way up the stairs, the noises from the rooms become noticeably and eerily quieter. As you stand at the top of the stairs, the entire building seems unsettling still.

[sblock=Map][/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Oct 2, 2013)

The tengu followed behind, only responding when asked "not antisocial. Thinking. Flerg knows something about those...things that appeared when he opened the parchment. We should have asked what" instead of coming up to help the people. "Didn't sign on for this. Not ghosts and definitely not monsters" he continued before keeping silent and to the walls hoping that nothing will catch him since he had no intention of getting dragged into this.
[sblock=OOC]Paskell moves to the wall corner behind cover. Should be H11 if I'm not mistaken.
Stealth: 1d20+6=17[/sblock]
[sblock=Paskell's Mini Stats]





*P**askell*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 14/14
CMB: +0 CMD: 14
Fort: 0 Reflex: +7 Will: -1
Perception: +6
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Current Conditions in Effect: Finesse

Used Items:
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 3, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia gives the tengu a look with an arched eyebrow, and mutters, "No, you only signed on to beat up a troubled half-orc on hearsay."

She stays back from the corner, glancing sidelong at the probably thinking feathered woman who has said even less than the tengu. If that is even possible.

[sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 16 (12 w/out Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* 19 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand MM  *
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Oct 4, 2013)

The Goti woman returns Pirvinia's curiosity with stony silence which slowly turns to impatience as she nods toward doors that need investigation.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 5, 2013)

"Now is not the time for such quarrels," Samad whispered, glancing down the long hallway, "We must act with haste."
[sblock=OOC]Moves alongside Paskell to H12.
Stealth: 1d20+7=21
Perception: 1d20+8=21[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
Wand (17 charges left)
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (1/11 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 5, 2013)

The group walks quietly at the top of the stairs, floor boards creaking loudly under their weight breaking the silence. The hallway is relatively bare of decorations and without windows on its wood panel walls. There are four closed doors lining the hallway going north. All that can be heard are occasional scuffling, scrapings, bumps and moans from the rooms.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia returns Lightfeather's stony glance with gesture go ahead of her and whispers, "Be my guest, go open them."

She moves up behind the tengu and swordsman, a board creaks loudly with her heeled boot's loud step. 

She gives Samad a wry look and whispers back, "Who's quarreling? Paskal's whining about being here and feather head is just being a rude conversationalist."

"I am not keeping you from moving quickly. I do not go first an open doors, so get moving."

[sblock=Crunch]Move to I11, Stealth (1d20+2=3)
Perception (1d20+6=17)[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 16 (12 w/out Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* 19 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand MM  *
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 7, 2013)

The adventurers stand at the top of the stairs, looking nervously at each other, wondering who will make the first move.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 8, 2013)

Samad stepped forward and eased his way down the hallway to the first door, opening it a crack and peeking in.
[sblock=OOC]Moves to G6 and peeks in the door.
Stealth (1d20+8=10)
Perception (1d20+8=16)
Sorry, had a couple papers I had to write and didn't have time to post. And what better way to come back than to do worse than "I GOT A 4!"
I can retroactively take 10 on that, right? [/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
Wand (17 charges left)
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (1/11 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 8, 2013)

[sblock=Samad]You can see through the cracked door that its devoid of all light and is pitch black. You can hear the sounds of hundreds of fluttering wings, skittering legs and high pitched squeaks.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 9, 2013)

The elf moved to the side of the doorway and beckoned to the others, shuddering and drawing his blade. Reaching into a pouch on his belt, he withdrew a dead firefly, crushing it in his hand and whispering a quick prayer. He rubbed it upon his blade, which began to glow; At first faint, it soon shone with the brilliance of the moon.
[sblock=OOC]He draws his sword and casts Light on it.
Perception (1d20+8=13)
Hey Grayn, how do you handle taking 10 on skill checks?[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
Wand (17 charges left)
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (1/11 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 9, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Take 10 is case by case. Just state what you want to do and I'll let you know if you can do it.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 10, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia moves around the corner and closes up behind the swordsman. She  casts her own cantrip after seeing that Samad is lighting up his sword.  Some floating lanterns appear, quite obviously magical, and she sends  them into the room to illuminate the interior brightly.

She asks in a whisper, "You see any victims?"

[sblock=OOC]Move to G9
Cast Dancing Lights, send them into the room
  @_*Grayn*_ , can you please keep posting the updated map as you update. Thanks.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 16 (12 w/out Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* 19 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand MM  *
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 10, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]You will need to open the door to see anything and Lightfeather still needs to move.[/sblock]

[sblock=Map][/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Oct 11, 2013)

Following along silently, Lightfeather has an arrow nocked and at the ready. She keeps one eye shielded from the others' lights - which she finds quite distracting - and carefully examines the floor, listens down the hall and takes deep, slow breaths, smelling for the tang of blood in the air.

[sblock]Moves to E11. If she notices nothing to speak about to the others, she will move up column E on her next more.
Perception  1d20+8=11 Sheesh. A 3. Next round!!!  [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 11, 2013)

His blade held close, he nodded to the others and opened the door.
[sblock=OOC]He moves to G7 and opens the door.
Perception (1d20+8=11) Also a 3. Wat.[/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 23/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
Wand (17 charges left)
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (1/11 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Oct 11, 2013)

Paskell heads to the other side of the door across Samad and waits for whatever it is to come out, if it does.
[sblock=OOC]For some reason they are not sending me updates about my subscribed threads to my inbox. Anyway Paskell moves to G8[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 11, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Gotcha, I am just waiting for the door to be open. Then send the dancing lanterns in.[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 11, 2013)

Samad pushes the door open and the light from his sword shines into the darkness. The features of the room are hard to make out. There appears to be a thick cloud of swirling wings fluttering in the air making it difficult to see into the room. It quickly becomes obvious to the group that the cloud is made up of bats. 

The room is full of a swirling and undulating swarm of bats. As soon as the door is opened, the bats begin to pour out of the room, biting Samad in the face and entangling into hair.  Blood is seen dripping from his face and neck. He begins to heave in disgust, as he tries to swat at the bats. 

[sblock=Stats]
Initiative Order:
Bats/Spiders
12 Privinia/Mazi - 19/20 - AC 12 (16)
12 Paskell - 20/20 - AC 19 
10 Samad - 19/23 - AC 17 - Bleeding, Nauseated 
8 Lightfeather - 30/30 - AC 17
[/sblock]

[sblock=Attack]
Bats attack Samad. Samad takes 4 points of damage. He is bleeding and nauseated.

Damage to Samad= 1d6=4
Samad's Fort Save= 1d20+2=7
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 12, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia asks again, "Is there anyone in there with them?"

"There are so many tiny little creatures I am not sure weapons will kill them all. If you can get out of the way, Samad, I can hit them with a stunning technicolor light spray."

[sblock=OOC]I am not clear on the map. Samad was attacked by a swarm and yet they are still in the room and on in his square.

Delaying to at least let Samad go first. Paskell too if he is getting out of the way as well. Only thing I have for swarms of bats is Color Spray, but bludgeoning weapons can deal with a rat swarm IIRC.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 16 (12 w/out Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* 19 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand MM  *
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 12, 2013)

[sblock=Map]Gah, just realized I posted the wrong map. Here's the correct one:
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 12, 2013)

*OOC:*


Bats and rats in same square? I thought swarms (assuming these are swarms) were 2x2 squares.


----------



## omnitricks (Oct 12, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Not sure if color spary would work. Maybe use your alchemist fire? Splash weapons do x2 damage on swarms[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 13, 2013)

The swarm slammed into him, he could do naught but swing his blade against the tide of raking, biting, fluttering things. His stomach churned as he stumbled backwards from the assault, still attempting to stave them off.
[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I also didn't get a new post notification.
Attack of Opportunity against the Swarm
Attack (1d20+7=20)
Damage (1d6+3=6)

Perform (Dance) (1d20+10=19) Five-foot step to move to F6 without provoking an AOO [/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 19/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Bleeding (1), Nauseated
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
Wand (17 charges left)
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (1/11 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 13, 2013)

*GM:*  The bats are in squares G7 and H7 (swarms can occupy the same square as a PC). I forgot to add that Samad does get an AoO prior to becoming nauseated, but he will not be able to execute a Perform skill during his regular action due to the nauseated condition. You can only do a move action that doesn't require attention or concentration.


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 13, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I thought that acrobatics checks were made in tandem with movement, but i guess that skills in general would require attention to do. But, yeah, i forgot that 5-foot steps were a thing, so, I'll do that instead. I guess I'll also attach my AOO checks to my previous post as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 14, 2013)

Samad's blade wildly slashes into the swarm of bats. It appears his attack does little to disrupt the swirling mass.


----------



## omnitricks (Oct 14, 2013)

Paskell swings his sword before moving away from the swarm to let the sorceress do her thing.
[sblock=OOC]attack: 1d20+6=15
damage: 1d8=7
and then move to f10[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 14, 2013)

Paskell's blade flashes through the cloud with little avail.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 14, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia frowns as neither one near the door says anything. And even after she mentioned the creatures would not be harmed with weapons, they tried anyway.

"_Inte__ki-spaniel!_"

Blinding colors spray out from her fingers towards the tiny pests, angled away from the swordsman and towards the open door instead.

Unsure if the spell will take care of the creatures or not, she doesn't stay close to find out. The sorceress retreats back around the corner.

[sblock=OOC]Ahh, yeah. Forgot I had those flasks. Funny, I have them for just this sort of thing too. 

Still trying color spray (DC15) though as it is also an AoE spell and will work on both groups.
Move to H11[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 16 (12 w/out Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* 19 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand MM  *
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Oct 14, 2013)

Lightfeather had at first wanted to use a torch against the swarm, but had none and realized her weapons would be useless the moment Pirvinia said much the same. As the woman said she was going to use some sort of magic, Lightfeather remains where she is - hopefully safe but ready to act if the little critters are only a distraction.


----------



## Grayn (Oct 16, 2013)

Streams of colorful light leaps from Privinia's outstretched hands. It envelopes the swarm of bats. The entire cloud suddenly drops to the floor, twitching and weakly squeaking.


GM: 1d20+3=5


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Oct 16, 2013)

Surprised, Lightfeather says to Pirvinia, "That was very effective. Can you do it more times?"


----------



## omnitricks (Oct 16, 2013)

"Alright. I guess we should try to finish them off or put them back in their room and lock them up?" the tengu asks while still maintaining his distance from the downed swarm.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 16, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia quickly opens up her haversack and pulls out two torches.

"Quick, we should burn them before the effects wear off."

She holds them out for the tengu and swordsman to take so she can light them.

[sblock=Crunch]Remove items from haversack[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 16 (12 w/out Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* 19 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand MM  & Torches*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 16, 2013)

He took the torch from her outstretched hand, still coughing. "Vile creatures, we should do away with them, they were no doubt conjured up by whatever evil force summoned those dogs."
[sblock=OOC]He takes a torch. Is he still nauseated/bleeding?[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 18/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Bleeding (1), Nauseated
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
Wand (17 charges left)
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (1/11 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 17, 2013)

*GM:*  I'm going to call the end to round one.     

Samad wobbles a bit and then regains his composure now that the swarm is not swirling around his head. Small wounds from the relentless biting cover his head, neck and hands. They drip blood down his face and armor. Hundreds of bats lie on the floor, nearly motionless with the exception of the occasional fluttering of a wing.

[sblock=Attack]Samad continues to bleed (-1 HP). _A Heal check would be in order.[/sblock]_

[sblock=Stats]
Gold still has a turn.
Initiative Order:
Bats/Spiders
12 Privinia/Mazi - 19/20 - AC 12 (16)
12 Paskell - 20/20 - AC 19 
10 Samad - 18/23 - AC 17 - Bleeding
8 Lightfeather - 30/30 - AC 17
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 17, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia lights the torches with a tindertwig.

"Samad,  you should hand the torch to Lightfeather after you burn the creatures.  Then you can deal you’re your injuries."

She offers the other torch to the tengu.

[sblock=Crunch]Removes tindertwig, lights torches.
Offers torch to Paskell.
We  can actually take turns burning in the same round, using spare move  actions to hand off the torches to another person after attacking with  it.
 [MENTION=6705164]Grayn[/MENTION], what happened to the bats? Did they stay in the room  or are they knocked out underneath the bats? I had thought Samad got  swarmed by both.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 16 (12 w/out Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* 19 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand MM  & Torches*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 17, 2013)

He wiped his bloody brow, "I do not suppose that one of you can staunch these wounds? I would invoke Bashu's grace to heal them, but such should be saved for times of greater emergency."
[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I thought we had continued on to the next round already. [/sblock][sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 18/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Bleeding (1), Nauseated
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
Wand (17 charges left)
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (1/11 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Oct 17, 2013)

Lightfeather grunts and nod, but waves off the torch from the scratched elf. "Neh. Hold it. I once saved a horse that stepped in a spider nest." She takes a clean cloth from Samad himself and douses it with her own water. She carefully cleans and re-cleans the scratches, and even sniffs at them while pressing on them gently, but determines there's little else to be done just now. "Outdoors there is more helpful things. Plants. Honey. I will get honey. But these will be fine for a time. We will clean again."

[sblock]We're not in combat, so if I'm allowed I'll Take 10 = 18[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 18, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry I've been a little sporadic, this week has been a bit crazy. 

We are still in combat. 

Privinia: You can take the torch out of your pack and light one of them (move+standard action), but your actions are completed till next round.

I don't really understand your question, but there is one swarm of bats. They are presently on the ground in squares G7 & H7 and twitching.

Samad spent one part of his round to walk over to Privinia to get the torch (move x 2). His round is complete (still need the square that you walked to). I think I missed that in the stats post.

Lightfeather needs to roll for Heal. 

Paskell still needs to act (so far, he just has spoken this round.)

Take it away, guys...or we can move on to round 3. [/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Oct 18, 2013)

OOC: Heal         1d20+8=21


----------



## Grayn (Oct 18, 2013)

Lightfeather spends a little time wetting a rag from her waterskin and dabbing it on the bard's face. In a short time, Samad's face is clean and his wounds are staunched.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 18, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I had assumed we moved to Round 2 before you announced it as  well and have posted probably 3 rounds worth of actions to keep things  moving. 

Oops, I wrote "Bats", but I meant Spiders. What happened to the Spiders?[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Oct 18, 2013)

Paskell holds his hand up indicating that he didn't want the torch at the moment and listened around in case their brief scuffle with the swarm has alerted anything else that may be on the floor with them.
[sblock=OOC]A bit busy so this was a little rushed.
Perception: 1d20+7=21[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 18, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, you guys are posting a lot of single actions in your posts. I'm trying to keep track by counting your actions, assuming your doing these different actions in a single round. By my count, Paskell needs to make a move and round two will be done.

The spiders were a mis-type. There are just bats in the doorway and room....well, at least that's what you see at the moment. [/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 18, 2013)

Paskell stands still looking at the bats on the floor. He can only see some of the dark room from his position. It looks like many items litter the floor, possibly knocked off by the swarm. Other than the occasional weak squeak and flutter of a wing, there is no more sound he can hear from the rest of the floor.

[sblock=Stats]
Paskell posted while I was writing. So, ROUND 3!

Gold still has a turn.
Initiative Order:
Bats
12 Privinia/Mazi - 19/20 - AC 12 (16)
12 Paskell - 20/20 - AC 19 
10 Samad - 18/23 - AC 17
8 Lightfeather - 30/30 - AC 17
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 21, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*







Pirvinia directs the dancing lights into to the room to light it up. Stepping closer she burns some of the downed bats.

While  the others are using the torches to fry the unconscious critters,  "Maybe you can see the rest of that room while you are  burning the bats. If no one is actually in there to be rescued, we can  shut the door again. But PLEASE burn this bats before they wake up!"

She offers a torch to anyone that will take it.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I was wiped out from the weekend and did not post yesterday.

Redirect Dancing Lights into the center of the room. I think cantrip was still cast before the door was opened.
5ft step closer, Burn the bats with torch, Offer it to someone else[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 16 (12 w/out Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* 19 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand MM  & Torches*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 21, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]If you use a torch on the bats, treat it as an improvised weapon (with 1d3 damage) with fire damage (+1 damage). Also, your lanterns can only go to your adjacent squares (5 feet).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 21, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]







Grayn said:


> If you use a torch on the bats, treat it as an improvised weapon (with 1d3 damage) with fire damage (+1 damage). Also, your lanterns can only go to your adjacent squares (5 feet).



Figured the fire damage is the only thing that applies, the bludgeoning of the torch does not.  But 3 fire damage a round should take them out without me spending the cost of Alchemical Fire unnecessarily.

Why the lanterns only 5 feet away? The _dancing lights_ must stay within a 10-foot-radius area in  relation to each other but otherwise move as you desire (no  concentration required): forward or back, up or down, straight or  turning corners, or the like. The lights can move up to 100 feet per  round. A light winks out if the distance between you and it exceeds the  spell's range.[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 21, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]







perrinmiller said:


> [sblock=OOC]Figured the fire damage is the only thing that applies, the bludgeoning of the torch does not.  But 3 fire damage a round should take them out without me spending the cost of Alchemical Fire unnecessarily.
> 
> Why the lanterns only 5 feet away? The _dancing lights_ must stay within a 10-foot-radius area in  relation to each other but otherwise move as you desire (no  concentration required): forward or back, up or down, straight or  turning corners, or the like. The lights can move up to 100 feet per  round. A light winks out if the distance between you and it exceeds the  spell's range.[/sblock]




Okay, mistaken Lights for Lantern...too different spells. 

Bludgeoning would apply, if you decide to hit the bats with the torch.[/sblock]

Lights dance around Privinia's head and then fly through the open door and into the room on her command. A few of the bats on the floor singe and smoke as she passes the torch over their bodies.

Inside the room appears to be a person lying face down on the floor.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Oct 21, 2013)

Lightfeather enters the room and walks to the person, checking for breath or a pulse.


----------



## Grayn (Oct 22, 2013)

Lightfeather steps through the carpet of twitching bats and into the room. Shadows dance along the walls from the magical lights. It takes little knowledge of the healing arts for Lightfeather to see that body has been drained of blood.

[sblock=Stats]
ROUND 3

Gold still has a turn.
Initiative Order:
Bats
12 Privinia/Mazi - 19/20 - AC 12 (16)
12 Paskell - 20/20 - AC 19 
10 Samad - 18/23 - AC 17
8 Lightfeather - 30/30 - AC 17[/sblock]

[sblock=Map][/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Oct 22, 2013)

Paskell moves in front of the doorway and prepares himself in case anything happens to jump out on his companion during her examination of the body
[sblock=OOC]Moving to F7, ready to throw dagger.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 22, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]So, just to be clear here, both swarms are still alive, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 23, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]There is only one swarm. Its the bats and they are heading out the door. Swarms cover ten feet of map. And yes, they are still alive.[/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Oct 24, 2013)

"Dead," the Goti woman announces quietly. "And she is drained of blood. Normal little bats don't do this - couldn't." She searches the room for a sign of something more likely to have drained a grown woman's blood.

[sblock]Perception    1d20+8=17[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 24, 2013)

The nomad looked over the bats upon the ground. He was taught not to seek vengeance, but these creatures were mindless, and had already killed once. They would pose a danger again when they woke, so he took to hacking at them as they lay.
[sblock=OOC]Fair enough.  
Attack; Damage (1d20+7=16,  1d6+3=8)[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 18/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
Wand (17 charges left)
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (1/11 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 24, 2013)

Samad's blade hacks at the ground. A few of the bat's bodies are viciously cut in half, blood spewing across the walls. The bats squirm and squeal in response.

[sblock=Stats]
ROUND 4

Gold still has a turn.
Initiative Order:
Bats
12 Privinia/Mazi - 19/20 - AC 12 (16)
12 Paskell - 20/20 - AC 19 
10 Samad - 18/23 - AC 17
8 Lightfeather - 30/30 - AC 17
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia continues to use her lit torch on the unconscious bats,  expecting the remaining ones to stir at any moment. At least they appear  to be making progress on getting rid of the rodent swarm.

"Let's  keep at it, the rest could start stirring at any moment. The overall  effects of the spell are unlikely to last a full minute, and they will  not be blind or stunned much longer!"

If only the other two would help, they might get rid of the bats before they revive themselves.

[sblock=Crunch]Attack helpless swarm (coupe de grace for Critical Damage?)
Torch Damage (Bludgeon +1 Fire) (1d3+1=3)[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 16 (12 w/out Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* 19 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand MM  & Torches*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 25, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I don't think you can coup de grace a swarm because it isn't a single entity that you can kill in a single blow. That being said, I at least think that they should at least be vulnerable to fire, or take auto-crits when you stomp around on a bunch of them, but hey, whatevs. [/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 27, 2013)

Privinia smacks the squirming bats on the ground. They continue to squeak and sizzle, as they flail from the beating.

[sblock=ooc]No, you can't coupe de gras.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
ROUND 4


Gold still has a turn.
Initiative Order:
Bats
12 Privinia/Mazi - 19/20 - AC 12 (16)
12 Paskell - 20/20 - AC 19 
10 Samad - 18/23 - AC 17
8 Lightfeather - 30/30 - AC 17


[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Oct 30, 2013)

On the other side, Samad continued his harrying assault. 
[sblock=OOC]Attack; Damage (1d20+7=27, 1d6+3=8)
Oh man, You can't crit a swarm can you? :c[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 18/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
Wand (17 charges left)
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (1/11 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 30, 2013)

Samad continues to hack at the floor with his sword.

[sblock=OOC]Nope, no crits for swarms.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
ROUND 4

Gold still has a turn.
Initiative Order:
Bats
12 Privinia/Mazi - 19/20 - AC 12 (16)
12 Paskell - 20/20 - AC 19 
10 Samad - 18/23 - AC 17
8 Lightfeather - 30/30 - AC 17
[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Oct 31, 2013)

*GM:*  Happy Halloween, fellow adventurers!

Here's to getting more treats than tricks!


/cheers!


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Nov 1, 2013)

Lightfeather watches the others stab at a pile of dazzled bats and turns away, too proud to participate and too respectful to pass jibes at them.


----------



## Grayn (Nov 2, 2013)

*GM:*  Just waiting for [MENTION=6704549]omnitricks[/MENTION] to make an action before we can move on.


----------



## Grayn (Nov 4, 2013)

*GM:*  Haven't seen much action from omnitricks, so just going to move on.     

Paskell follows Samad's lead and begins to hack at the bats. The swarm flutters and begin to take to the air! They bounce off the wall and ceiling, apparently having difficulty gathering their bearings.

[sblock=Paskell's Attack]
Attack:1d20+6=8
Damage:1d8=5
[/sblock]

[sblock=STATS]
ROUND 5


Gold still has a turn.
Initiative Order:
Bats
12 Privinia/Mazi - 19/20 - AC 12 (16)
12 Paskell - 20/20 - AC 19 
10 Samad - 18/23 - AC 17
8 Lightfeather - 30/30 - AC 17
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*







Pirvinia's fears came true. The others failed to deal with the swarming  bats like she kept reminding them. She noticed that the ranger did not  even care enough to help or say a word.

The sorceress has no  desire to be bitten herself and takes one more swipe with the torch.  Then she flees down the hall letting the others deal with the problem.

[sblock=Crunch]Improvised Weapon Torch (1d20-5=9,  1d3-1+1=2)
Move 30feet south, then east towards stairs. No map so...[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 16 (12 w/out Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* 19 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand MM  & Torches*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Nov 7, 2013)

Pirvinia rushes out of the room, whipping the torch about in broad arcs. Lightfeather grunts in annoyance at the situation with a bunch of bats. "Go," she says. "Follow her out." She spends a few seconds trying, if nothing else, to exude a sense of calm in the room rather than aggression, but the tiny animals are simply too agitated. She strides quickly across the room and closes the door behind her.

[sblock]One last trick - Wild Empathy just to calm the things from attacking. If it doesn't work I'll leave the room as well and close the door behind me.  Nope. Post modified.  Roll - 1d20+4=7[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 7, 2013)

At Lightfeather's words he ducked out of the room as well, though not before taking another swing at the swarm
[sblock=OOC]Attack; Damage (1d20+7=26, 1d6+3=9)
He then moves out into and across the hallway[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 18/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+7, 1d6+3, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
Wand (17 charges left)
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (1/11 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Nov 9, 2013)

Privinia takes another swing at the disorganized swarm and then turns to run away. Samad's blade passes through the bat's, as he swings it through the air and then backs down the hallway. Lightfeather steps into the re-forming swarm, desperately batting away the bats and tries to close the door. Using all her concentration and strength, she is able to pull the door closed while pushing most of the remaining bats on the floor into the hallway. 

[sblock]It looks like we may have lost Paskell. I will give him to the end of this fight to return. If he doesn't show, we'll have to drop him. We do have another player waiting that I'll bring in after we finish with the bats, regardless if Paskell returns.[/sblock]

[sblock=STATS]
ROUND 5


Gold still has a turn.
Initiative Order:
Bats
12 Privinia/Mazi - 19/20 - AC 12 (16)
12 Paskell - 20/20 - AC 19 
10 Samad - 18/23 - AC 17
8 Lightfeather - 30/30 - AC 17
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 11, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia stays at the head of the stairs, letting the melee types handle the problem with the bats.

[sblock=Crunch]Delay until next rond most likely[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 16 (12 w/out Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* 19 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand MM  & Torches*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 12, 2013)

The elf turned at the edge of the hallway to look back, reassessed the foe, and entered his trance. He changed his stance and prepared to charge.
[sblock=OOC]Moving to G12 and activating his Battle Dance. Swarms are affected by charges, right?[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 18/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+8, 1d6+4, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Inspire Courage (+1)
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
Wand (17 charges left)
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (2/11 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Nov 12, 2013)

OOC[sblock]Hold up. I'm reading this as all we're looking at now is a handful of half-conscious bats on the floor. Does somebody have a sack or something I can just scoop'em into (is there a bucket - or, hell, even a tapestry here in the hallway)?, because stomping on a bunch of tiny helpless animals is unpleasantly cruel.[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Nov 12, 2013)

[sblock]Samad can try a Nature roll to see how much he knows about bat swarms or just give it a shot to see what happens. The amount of bats on the floor are in the hundreds, if not thousands, by the looks of it. Picture a thick carpet of wings and dark, hairy bodies...which are now beginning to take to the air.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 12, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]He cannot. I traded away the loremaster ability for my archetype, and I don't have any ranks in K: Nature. :/[/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Nov 12, 2013)

[sblock]Oh. Seems I really had no clear picture of this. ... This seems kinda dumb. Are they magicked? Why would bats just attack like that? And there's really nothing more I can do with a bow and arrow. How about oil? Anybody got oil we can spray them with before chucking a torch at them?[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Nov 13, 2013)

[sblock]Yes, why would two zombie-fied dogs climb out of a portal in the middle of the room? Why would there be blood-thirsty bats swarming in a room of an inn? And those noises from the other rooms, whats that about? Its quiet the mystery, eh?[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 13, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]THere are barrels of alcohol down below us, but I don't know if lighting that on fire would be the best idea...[/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Nov 13, 2013)

[sblock]Crumbs. This is a lot of OOC discussion, and I hope Grayn doesn't mind. But I feel we're really running out of options for dealing with this swarm. Should we just run into another room? [scoff] This is going to start looking like Scooby Doo.[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Nov 13, 2013)

*GM:*  I don't mind some discussion, but I would like to see some actions so we can keep this moving.


----------



## Grayn (Nov 15, 2013)

*GM:*  Moving on...     

The bats continue to take to the air and begin to form a thickening cloud. Lightfeather's silhouette begins to fade behind the bats. Paskell drops back to stand to the left of Samad.

[sblock=STATS]
ROUND 6




Gold still has a turn.
Initiative Order:
Bats
12 Privinia/Mazi - 19/20 - AC 12 (16)
12 Paskell - 20/20 - AC 19 
10 Samad - 18/23 - AC 17
8 Lightfeather - 30/30 - AC 17


[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 15, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*






Pirvinia waits at the head of the stairs ready to withdraw as her companions let the bats recover like she repeated warned them and told them to not let happen.

[sblock=Crunch]Ready Move action to go downstairs if the bats come into view and no one says anything.[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 16 (12 w/out Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* 19 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand MM  & Torches*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]

[sblock=OOC from a LPF Judge]Guys I am disappointed. If you cannot RP and do more than post one-liners and be anti-social, you might as well play a board game or a Computer RPG. If you don't enjoy writing at all, then PbP role-playing is probably not for you. 

We Judges and GMs put way too much time and effort in setting things up and providing adventures to get any enjoyment for 1 sentence per week from a player. I feel sorry for Grayn that he has to experience this his first time GMing for us. I doubt he is having any fun and cannot blame him if he doesn't want to GM again after this. [/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 15, 2013)

"I cannot see Lightfeather. I'll try and lead them away, but do you have anything that would work better against this swarm?" He didn't wait for an answer before he nimbly leapt into the fray. His still-glowing blade flashed wildly as he ducked into the cloud, weaving this way and that. He didn't feel his swings connect, but neither did they to him as he found himself through the cloud. He turned to find the hall obscured by the writhing, swirling mass. This was not what he had been trained for.

[sblock=OOC]Perform (Dance) (1d20+10=28) as Acrobatics to move to G5.
Attack; Damage (1d20+8=10,  1d6+4=10)

Yeah, I'm really sorry about that. I'll try to do better on that front. :/[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 18/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+8, 1d6+4, 18-20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Inspire Courage (+1)
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
Wand (17 charges left)
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (3/11 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## omnitricks (Nov 16, 2013)

"Oh well, looks like things are going down to pot!" Paskell says with enthusiasm to hide his worry as he took a quick look around and decided on his next course of action.

Taking a few steps back away from the bats that Samad is already headed to the tengu said "time to go" and made a dash down the stairs to where the bar was hoping to find something that can help against the swarm.
[sblock=OOC]Been busy with cons and assignments the past few weeks. This thing went under the radar because for some reason its not sending the updates to my email like I asked for. Anyway Paskell is going to run downstairs to see if he can get some, alright maybe tons of alcohol and a torch since splash damage is actually going to be the only way to get rid of these things. Just tell me when he reaches there.[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Nov 16, 2013)

*GM:*  I would like to add to what Perrinmiller said, if you are not having fun and don't see yourself having fun in the future, just bow out. I would rather know who is not going to post, then just waiting around for someone to post occasionally and not with any interest or desire to make this a worthwhile endeavor.

I'm waiting for [MENTION=6704731]Gorgon Heap[/MENTION] to post an action before moving on.


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Nov 17, 2013)

Absorbed by a flapping, all-encompassing swarm, Lightfeather swings her bow around violently to make enough space to see and drops and rolls to the side.

OOC: [sblock] I'd love to get past this and see what's up ahead, but I have no ability to fight this one bat at a time and my ideas for dealing with it en masse won't work. Even something as simple as keeping them contained in the room. Otherwise I've been playing completely in-character. I'm not trying to be obstructive; she's closed-mouthed and out of her element. Actions speak louder than words to her. We just didn't have time to get used to each other as PCs. I really don't know how to help here, given the character's abilities. My reason for not posting more frequently is just that; I don't know what to do that will matter. If it'll be easier or more comfortable, I'll bow out. This is my second game here, but the first was long and we advanced far. If the DM has advice I'd welcome it.

Stupid as this sounds, it appears to me this has ground to a halt simply because we don't have anybody who can cast Burning Hands. We would totally be past this by now. Maybe it's a party composition issue. Or maybe a development issue - that we _can't_ get past this without such a spell. Just sayin'. I dunno. Maybe y'all are mad at me. I don't know what to do when I can only try to smack a bat like everybody else. And OK, I'm being touchy, so I'll also bring up Samad never even acknowledged that Lighfeather healed him from those poisonous bat wounds IC. [/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Nov 17, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]First, no body wants anyone to leave. I want everyone here, playing and having a good time. As I stated in the beginning of this adventure, it may be a little different then adventures you have ran in the past. Your typical hack/slash/shoot tactics may not work all the time and you may have to think out of the box. By this point in the PCs level range, I believe they should have the experience to get out of the situation and there are ways to get past this with any group composition.

I don't mind characters with unique personalities and skill sets. In fact, I think most gms/players get too wrapped up in the idea that rpgs are just about "fightin' stuff" and getting loot, forgetting that real purpose is to tell a story. PCs with quirks, mismatches and faults tell better stories, imo. If your PC doesn't talk much, your going to have a harder time communicating that story and your PCs intentions. Your going to have be a little more creative with descriptions in your postings to allow your fellow players an idea of what your doing.

My advice to a player with a PC that finds themselves in a situation without skills to help is think about what you would do in real life, if you found yourself in that situation. Me? I would be relying heavily on my other party members. Help were I could, but follow their lead.

I know the sporadic email notifications are annoying. I'm having the same issues and have to remind myself to check the boards daily. 

I will be posting Round 8 actions later today. If you don't want to continue, I just ask you let us know your intentions.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 17, 2013)

[Sblock=OOC] Rounds ago, Pirvinia in character tried to hand out torches to burn the little things while they were unconscious and easy. Two torches with four people handing them off was 4 damage to a swarm per round. Combat should have been over by round 5.

Still, the I think the torches should be good for 1 dmg per round if you all would use them.[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Nov 17, 2013)

Samad's blade flashes through the air, over Lightfeather's head as she tumbles out of the ever thickening cloud of bats. Paskell turns and heads downstairs at full speed until he hits the bar. The startled barkeep looks at him with wide eyes. Pirvinia stands towards the top of the stairway, weighing her options.

The remaining bats on the floor leap to the air in near unison. They swirl violently, becoming what appears to be a solid mass of moving bodies and wings dividing the hallway.

[sblock=OOC]Paskell, it will take you two rounds to run downstairs and get what you want, then run back upstairs to the group. Right now, you are downstairs at the bar. You have already seen the wall behind the bar is well-stocked with all sorts of liquor and spirits.[/sblock]

[sblock=STATS]
ROUND 7


Come on, guys! Lets get this done!


Gold still has a turn.
Initiative Order:
Bats
12 Privinia/Mazi - 19/20 - AC 12 (16)
12 Paskell - 20/20 - AC 19 
10 Samad - 18/23 - AC 17
8 Lightfeather - 30/30 - AC 17
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map]
[/sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Nov 19, 2013)

Pressing, almost cringing against the wall against what she suspects will be a riotous attack of wings and fangs, Lightfeather is surprised when the bats instead form a swirling mass blocking the hallway. She shakes her head in confusion and turns toward the sorceress down the hall. "They do not follow or seek an exit. This is not natural. Something wants to block our passage!"


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 19, 2013)

He glanced Lightfeather move through and out the other side of the cloud as he did, which meant that it was probably not the best idea of his to move through. Swallowing his doubts he called back, "You were right! I'm coming back through, Hand me the torch when I do!"
[sblock=OOC]Pirvinia can use her turn to deliver/throw the torches to where Samad/Lightfeather can pick them up and use them on our turns.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 20, 2013)

*Pirvinia von Lichenstein, Human Female*

]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pirvinia returns as she hears them call for her torches. It sounded like they were going to deal with them by fire. She moved back down the hallway and came up behind Lightfeather.

She tossed one torch to Samad. "Here you go. Just pick it up and burn the critters."

"Take this one, Lightfeather. They are not going to stop until they are dead. At least there are not as many of them now." He held out the second torch for the woman to take and do the same.

[sblock=Crunch]Move Action: Go to G9
Standard: Toss torch to G6: Ranged Attack vs. AC 5 (-1 Range Increment) (1d20+1=14)
Free: Hold out torch for Lightfeather to take with her move action[/sblock][sblock=Mini-stats]Privinia von Lichenstein *
Initiative:* +8, *Perception:* +4 (6 with Mazi) 
*AC:* 16 (12 w/out Mage Armor) (Touch 12, Flat-footed 10)*
HP:* 20 *Current:* 19 *
CMD:* 11, *Fort:* +3, *Ref:* +3, *Will:* +4 (Add +1 to Saves with Resistance) *
Conditions in Effect:* Eschew Materials, PBS, Precise Shot * 

Weapon in Hand:* Wand MM  & Torch*
Spells Remaining:* 1st Level: 5/6

Mazi *
Initiative:* +2 *Senses:* low-light vision; *Perception:* +11 *
AC:* 18 (Touch 16, flat-footed 16) *
HP:* 10 *Current:* 10 
*Fort:* +0,* Ref:* +4, *Will:* +5 *
Conditions in effect:* Improved Evasion, Empathic Link *
Weapon in Hand:* Bite [Att: +7, dmg: 1d2-5(1 non-lethal)][/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Nov 20, 2013)

"Gimme two bottles of whatever is the strongest you got!" Paskell yells at the barmaid.  She quickly grabs two bottles of clear liquid from behind the bar and hands them to Paskell. He snatches them from her hands and bolts up the stairs.

Privinia runs up to Lightfeather with the torches and throws one into the swarm. It goes ricocheting off the bats, but makes it through and lands near Samad. As Lightfeather faces Privinia expressing her concern, the swarm moves to envelope the woman like a shadowy wave of wings as she reaches for the torch. The bats viciously attack Lightfeather as she flails her arms.

[sblock=OOC]The swarm attacks Lightfeather for four points of damage and is bleeding. The thrown torch is in F6. Paskell uses this turn to grab the bottles and run up the stairs.[/sblock]

[sblock=STATS]ROUND 8

Gold still has a turn.
Initiative Order:
Bats
12 Privinia/Mazi - 19/20 - AC 12 (16)
12 Paskell - 20/20 - AC 19 
10 Samad - 18/23 - AC 17
8 Lightfeather - 30/30 - AC 17
[/sblock]

[sblock=MAP]Maps not loading. Stand by while I work on it.[/sblock]


----------



## Commander_Fallout (Nov 20, 2013)

The elf reached out to catch it, only to have it smacked away at the last moment. He stepped forward scooped it up again, before turning and swinging it into the swarm.
[sblock=OOC]He picks it up before 5 foot stepping into G6.
Attack; Damage (Torch) (1d20-1=16, 1d3+1=2)[/sblock]
[sblock=Samad's Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Samad Salil*
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 18/23
CMB: +3 CMD: 16
Fort: +2 Reflex: +7 Will: +4
Perception: +8, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +5
Current Weapon in Hand: Scimitar (+8, 1d6+4, 18-20 x2) Torch (+0, 1d3+2+1 Fire, 20 x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Weapon Finesse, Dervish Dance, Inspire Courage (+1)
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/4

Used Items:
Wand (17 charges left)
Abilities Used:
Battle Dance (4/11 rounds)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 21, 2013)

[Sblock=OOC]Umm, as I read their posts, Lightfeather and Samad did not actually take a turn of actions in Round 7. It looked they were waiting for Pirvinia to give up her torches I think. Of course, they should have clearly stated delaying in an OOC block, but still they listed no actions being taken either.[/Sblock]


----------



## Gorgon Heap (Nov 22, 2013)

OOC[sblock]I wasn't sure where I landed so I figured the bit with the torches happened and I noted my damage on my sheet.[/sblock]


----------



## Grayn (Nov 22, 2013)

*GM:*  This one encounter has taken nearly a month and a half. I'm done. I'm tired of trying to pull players along. I'm tired of having to explain my posts. I'm burnt out and not having any fun. 

My apologies to SK and the others at LPF, but this is turning into an unpleasant job.  A chore I have to do, not something fun and engaging. I'm officially backing out of GMing this adventure and participating in anything further on LPF.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 23, 2013)

*OOC:*


Satin Knights, I agree with Grayn, this has not been fun for me the last month either. I am in favor of just pulling the plug on it and send everyone back to the DWI.


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 23, 2013)

From down stairs, a toot, squeal, and then silence as Flerg blows on a whistle.  The bats disperse at the third tone that only they and dogs can hear.  "Damn flying rats.  Did you leave the window open again?" bellows from down stairs.









*OOC:*


Yeah, this game has hit a stone wall.  I warned Grayn that swarms are problematic, but at third level, the characters should have had something in reserve to deal with swarms.  Brand new characters sometimes don't have the money for alchemist's fires, but these guys had the funds and were simply unprepared.  Torches and makings for molatov cocktails were available, but were simply unused.  I was getting as frustrated as PM when Privinia knocked them all down with a good color spray spell, and then no one finished off the job.

The game proposal was good and solid.  The party members just didn't mesh well and were unprepared.

As far as I can tell from the original writeup, the wolves were a CR 4, and the bat swarm a CR 2 and the spider swarm a CR 1. So,
(1200+600+400)/4 = 550 Encounter XP, (1700+800+400)/4 = 725 Encounter GP.  
88 days * 15/day = 1,320 Time based XP, 88 days * 17/day = 1,496 Time based GP.

None of you leveled mid game, and all were third level to start, so you all earned the same.
Total earnings: 1,870 XP and 2,221 GP for each character.
I made the numbers, so I will approve them myself. 





~*~ The End ~*~​


----------

